# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box تحديثات :  MIRACLE GSM COCKTAIL - HTC Android Tool 1.6.4 Discussion Thread

## mohamed73

*MIRACLE GSM COCKTAIL *  *NEW GENERATION TOOL FOR HTC, ANDROID & BLACKBERRY*  *Sunday - 2013 20 January*   iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM  *HTC Android Tool 1.6.4  *      Whats new: Added new Dongle support (Red Dongles) Improved fastboot flashing Improved root methods Fixed some know bugs   *Always use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]to download all updates and all setups.*  * Always use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]versions.*  * Always Install all setups in one drive.(C-D-E….)* **   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *GSM COCKTAIL*  *  Innovated by Miracle Team*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *FUTURE WORKz:* * HTC 2013 UNLOCK ON THE WAY*  * HUWAEI UNLOCK ON THE WAY*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

